# She is SO close! ITS A colt! PICS page 8 update



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

She has blood drops on her bag and she is very relaxed in the back and her vulva is so long.. What do you think? She is not dripping milk any longer, but was 2 days ago.

















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture840.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture838.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture839.jpg


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't have an opinion since I don't know nuttin about birthin babies.....just wanted to wish you good luck with the new little one to be. I am curious about the blood drops on her bag though; been on LB for a few years now and have never read about anything like that.


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

It could be Capillaries bursting and or the start of a Mastitis. We are watching her closly. thanks


----------



## StellaLenoir (Feb 1, 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck FloridaChick!

I only had one mare foal, sort of like your mare, unknown due date ect.

Funny thing is I asked her one night while checking ' is tonight the night' and there was a big kick! Could have been the flashlight moving, could have been something else (I told myself)





But sure enough she had the baby that night!!!!





From the look on your mares face in the first photo, she has a look that I would say is Get This Baby Out! lol!!!

At least it is nice in North Fl right now, How is it on your side? My west side is beautifull!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

65 degrees and sunny. Its getting cold at night though.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Feb 1, 2009)

65 degrees and sunny. Its getting cold at night though.

Thats just about how it is here. Not too cold most nights though. I hope she has a safe foaling!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 1, 2009)

It is not uncommon to "pop" a capillary when you are trying to get milk out and can cause some blood on the teats or in the milk. But if the udder feels unusually hot swollen and hard I would be concerned about mastitis. I would think they are more likely to get mastitis after foaling rather than before, but you never know!

Are you sure the milk was dripping, you saw it dripping, or was it just beaded on the end of the teat? Sometimes when they lay down and get up the pressure can force a little milk out to the end of the teat and it looks like waxing, but it's not.

She doesn't look huge and full to me (her udder), but that doesn't mean anything! I would certainly keep a close eye on her, they can be soo tricky!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, I keep checking her every 2 hrs. When I say dripping it wasn't streaming, but there was stickiness on the inside of her thigh and droplets on her bag. Her bag is not hot and its not bothering her for me to mess with her. ( If it was Mastitis It would bother her. ) I can't wait for her to have this baby! I am going away on 2/19 so if its not by then I need to bring her to my friends farm for foaling as hubby isn't comfortable helping if needed.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think she is going to hold out for another 19 days! No way. With all the signs you describe she's ready to go any time.....


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't you have a magic wand? Can't you tell me when "anytime" is? LOL


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Floridachick - I agree with anytime!!

As for when anytime is - when you go in for a cup of coffee or a shower, turn her out for 10 minutes while you clean the stall, as soon as you doze off for 10 minutes, get interested in a really good movie, etc!!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Indy's mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck! Can you post a pic of her vulva? I also have a pregnant rescue mare with no breeding info and have found your pics helpful as a comparrison!! Thanks and good luck with the big day!!

~Tammy


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry its too dark, I will try in the am.. What does your mare look like compared to my tubby tanker?


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 1, 2009)

FOR WHAT IS WORTH,I'VE NOTICED WHEN MY MARES ARE CLOSE THE VULVA AND RECTUM ARE IN LINE THAT THEY LOOK LIKE ONE. USUALLY THEY FOAL WITHIN A FEW HOURS. I'M NO EXPERT THIS IS OBSERVATIONON MY PART. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Wouldn't take my eyes off her.


----------



## Indy's mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Floridachick said:


> Sorry its too dark, I will try in the am.. What does your mare look like compared to my tubby tanker?


Well, I thought mine was real close......until I saw yours!





Tammy


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I just checked her and took pics with the headlamp. Poor mare. Here she is now:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the mare's feelings....but if your _neighbours_ saw what you were doing you may get a call from the police!!!!

She doesn't look absolutely imminent to me, but I have found it is a _change_ in the bag or the vulva that counts, so if the vulva has been slack then suddenly prunes up, or vice versa, same with the bag, I have had mares absolutely pushing to bursting in their bags suddenly slacken off and foal that night.

Good Luck, no matter how well you watch her it will be the moment that you do not she will foal!


----------



## shelly (Feb 2, 2009)

The udder looks promising but the vulva is still puckery...when it is all slack you will know it is time!!!!



:yeah


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 2, 2009)

She looks about the same tonight.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with Shelly! Good luck and keep up posted!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck! Thanks for posting those pics - very helpful to those of us who don't do much breeding and are expecting a foal



Your mare looks very close - can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 6, 2009)

Still nothing! How long can this poor mare go on like this?!


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 6, 2009)

The bag Does not look ready yet, but one thing I would watch for is a change in the barometric pressure. Usually when we have a storm here and the pressure changess, the mare foals.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 6, 2009)

Floridachick said:


> Still nothing! How long can this poor mare go on like this?!



I think it'll be tonight


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 6, 2009)

She certainly looks sick as a parrot...I#ll bet she'll be glad to have it, though!!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 12, 2009)

Tonight she is still PREGNANT! How much longer can this go on?




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture895.jpg






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture896.jpg






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture898.jpg


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2009)

Hope soon for your sake and hers...





Great pictures


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope your little mare foals soon

they'll drive ya



waiting

Wishing you a healthy foal


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate to say it, but she still doesn't look quite ready from her udder. It could fill out more between the halves. But I've been known to be wrong! The good news is, she will foal sometime!!


----------



## shelly (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the full moon didn't do it and her bag doesn't look any bigger...how's the vulva tonight? She definitely has the "V" shape going on though!!! Here's hoping for a healthy foal SOON!!!


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 12, 2009)

She has progessed some since your first posting, but I would have to agree with the others she looks as though she has some time to go before foaling yet, although not much longer in the overall scheme of things.

Do keep watching her bag though, as that is the best indicator of when she will foal. JMO

Keep us informed and good luck!

B


----------



## twilightranch (Feb 12, 2009)

Has she waxed??


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 12, 2009)

NO waxing yet. She seemed to be leaky a week ago for one day, now nothing. I am stressed as I am going away for a week. GRRRRR I have hired a Mare Nanny! LOL I don't want to miss it though.


----------



## twilightranch (Feb 12, 2009)

Well usally when they wax it is a matter of 24 hrs but sometimes longer. I bet she will foal when your gone



. Hope she has her foal while your around through



.


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 16, 2009)

This poor mare is HUGE! We now have VERY tacky sticky, but clear milk... When do you think? I am leaving on a trip on Thurs am and I am so stressed!



We have a horse sitter staying here but still!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 16, 2009)

You're getting closer, but the milk turns to a skim milk color when foaling is within 24 hours (approx). You can check out the photos on my "signs of foaling" page on my website. The link is below my signature. It could be the next few days, or it could be longer. How sticky is the milk? If you put it between your thumb and pointer finger, is it sticky on the first or second "touch" or is it sticky on 3-4 touches?


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help OHHHH I hope she waits!



The milk is sticky and almost stringy... The 2nd tap it kinda sticks. LOL Her vulva is light, not red and her tail is still pretty tight.


----------



## Becky (Feb 16, 2009)

Normally, my mares' milk does* not *turn white before they foal. It is rather a clear to amber color and very sticky. Like glue. That tells me they could foal at anytime. Is your mares' udder hard and 'tight'? It looks pretty close from the picture you posted.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 16, 2009)

Have to agree with Becky here too, out of 13 foals, I've only had one mare's milk go white prior to foaling.. All the others had the very sticky liquid.. If I were you I wouldn't take my eyes off her..


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 22, 2009)

ITS A BOY! Welcome Aloha Acres Blue Knights Ice Emperor's lil guy! Colt, Silver Dappled pinto all is well! Wet but you will get to see him...




I UNFORTUNATELY am in another state and hubby is doing his best and getting a smaller sweater.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/newcolt3.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt0uMYgM6Xg


----------



## minie812 (Feb 22, 2009)

YYYYAAHHOOOEEE< happy all went well


----------



## Mona (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your new colt!


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations! I want to see more pictures of him


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 22, 2009)

Click here for a video! he is still new and damp...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt0uMYgM6Xg

He is a picture of his sire.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally!! He's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 22, 2009)

He's really beautiful! And so well-dressed! Congrads!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Genie (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Feb 22, 2009)

Aw, what a doll!



Congratulations!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your colt!!



:yeah I'm sure the wait was worth it!


----------



## REO (Feb 22, 2009)

Aw! Look at the baby!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad all went so wonderfully!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 22, 2009)

Oops......double post.


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations! I love the sweater


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats!! He is beautiful.



I love the what looks to be a white triangle on his bum. The sweater looks adorable on him!


----------



## shelly (Feb 22, 2009)

:shocked OMG...he is gorgeous!!!!



I want one just like him only a FILLY



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!



:yeah


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 22, 2009)

YEAH! I am so happy for you-he is ADORABLE!

I cant wait to see more pix as he grows..

Missy


----------



## albahurst (Feb 22, 2009)

So sweet! Congrats-

Peggy


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 22, 2009)

unfolding!


----------



## Trinity Farms (Feb 22, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## twilightranch (Feb 22, 2009)

He is really cute! Congrats!!


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah!!

He looks adorable


----------



## casilda (Feb 23, 2009)

gorgeous !


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh he's so adorable, congratulations. I LOVED his outfit!!!!! Hey what EVER works, RIGHT!!!!!! TJ


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 23, 2009)

He is adorable!

Barb


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 23, 2009)

Handsome lil guy!!

Can't wait to see more photos when you get a chance!!

Congrats!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats and he's adoreable


----------



## joyenes (Feb 23, 2009)

He is really beautiful, Congrats! Joyce


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice comments. You guys are so nice and totally understand crazy horse people! LOL



I was away and this was my 1st meeting. OMG I can't stand the cuteness!
















Video link! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjAAo_f8-G4


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the pictures of you with him!!! Is he your first mini foal?


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup, this is a first for us. OMG a mini foal is the MOST amazing thing in the world.



He is horse of the day under "brand new colt" too! http://www.equusite.com/


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

